# i finished these yesterday.



## LSCG (Apr 30, 2013)

some really nice Amboyna burl.

http://i1268.Rule #2/albums/jj568/telemaster1953/P1020320_zps86888f78.jpg

some Elk Stag.

http://i1268.Rule #2/albums/jj568/telemaster1953/P1020311_zpsfe096283.jpg

http://i1268.Rule #2/albums/jj568/telemaster1953/P1020312_zps74cf8f9f.jpg

and i made these Crosses out of some scraps i had left over from grips.

http://i1268.Rule #2/albums/jj568/telemaster1953/P1020336_zpsbc52a115.jpg

http://i1268.Rule #2/albums/jj568/telemaster1953/P1020329_zps26759536.jpg


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 30, 2013)

Those amboyna grips are killer. Love em


----------



## WoodLove (Apr 30, 2013)

+1 on the grips. Unfortunately my S & W M&P 9 doesnt take wood grips. Nice crosses also, especially the burl on the far left in the second picture.


----------



## LSCG (Apr 30, 2013)

Bean_counter said:


> Those amboyna grips are killer. Love em



thank you very much! amboyna has always been one of my favorite woods to work with.


----------



## LSCG (Apr 30, 2013)

WoodLove said:


> +1 on the grips. Unfortunately my S & W M&P 9 doesnt take wood grips. Nice crosses also, especially the burl on the far left in the second picture.



thanks! i forgot to label what the crosses are made of:dash2: the top four are all box elder burl and starting on the left in the bottom pic there is black ash burl, walnut burl, and then jobillo.


----------



## Canetune (May 1, 2013)

I love your crosses. I am an absolute novice so forgive me for asking please, but What makes the wood get such a blue color? It's so unique.


----------



## HomeBody (May 2, 2013)

Love the grips! That Series 80 Colt looks like it has some miles on it. I've got a Series 70 but don't shoot it very often. Gary


----------



## Jdaschel (May 2, 2013)

Canetune said:


> I love your crosses. I am an absolute novice so forgive me for asking please, but What makes the wood get such a blue color? It's so unique.



Great grips. love the use of leftovers!

the blue color comes from resin stabilization. The wood is put under a vacuum and submerged in a special resin. Then the empty pores of the wood filled with air are replaced with resin. Then baked to make the wood hard and stable to turn.


----------



## LSCG (May 7, 2013)

Canetune said:


> I love your crosses. I am an absolute novice so forgive me for asking please, but What makes the wood get such a blue color? It's so unique.



thank you very much, James is right they were dyed when they were stabilized.


----------



## LSCG (May 7, 2013)

HomeBody said:


> Love the grips! That Series 80 Colt looks like it has some miles on it. I've got a Series 70 but don't shoot it very often. Gary



thanks Gary! yeah that old Colt has seen some use, it was one of the pistols my dad carried while he was a deputy sheriff.


----------



## LSCG (May 7, 2013)

Jdaschel said:


> Canetune said:
> 
> 
> > I love your crosses. I am an absolute novice so forgive me for asking please, but What makes the wood get such a blue color? It's so unique.
> ...



thank you James! i knew i'd find a use for those scraps someday, i just couldn't throw them away.


----------

